# Which is better out of Pokemon X and Y?



## Yui Z (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey (not sure if there was already a thread like this) I want to get either pokemon X or Y but want to know which one most people think is better out of the two... So what's the difference and which one would you say is better? :3


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 9, 2014)

I chose X just because I preferred the legendary.
I also think the pokemon that are only in X are better than the ones only in Y.
That's just my opinion though :3


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 9, 2014)

I chose Pokemon Y because I personally preferred the legendary. Yeah that's about it xD I was kinda happy that the Houndoom megastone was in Y and not X because I quite like Houndoom :3


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2014)

I like Yveltal better so I chose Y.


----------



## kite (Mar 10, 2014)

The games aren't that different. It's really a matter of personal preference towards Pokemon.

http://www.serebii.net/xy/exclusives.shtml


----------



## akirb (Mar 10, 2014)

X because of mega charizard X


----------



## clarkhoward (Mar 10, 2014)

It's hard to decide. I love both Pokemon X and Y but......ok I'll go with X.


----------



## puppy (Mar 10, 2014)

another thing that doesnt matter at all


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 10, 2014)

pokemon y has the most crap starters and the legendary isn't to my liking either.

i picked pokemon x


----------



## puppy (Mar 10, 2014)

sayoko said:


> pokemon y has the most crap starters


THeY have thE SAme starteRS


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote from local game stop employee... Very crude so view at your own risk


Spoiler



Y's legendary just looks like two bloody pads with a tampon head.



I like the legendary in X much better...
I love deer. ^^


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

Considering X at the moment


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 10, 2014)

puppy said:


> THeY have thE SAme starteRS


aah i meant the most crap limited pokemon, same with the legendaries. sorry, lost track of words 

either way all of them are crap starters, i wonder traded my froakie, i hated it


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 10, 2014)

sayoko said:


> aah i meant the most crap limited pokemon, same with the legendaries. sorry, lost track of words
> 
> either way all of them are crap starters, i wonder traded my froakie, i hated it



-gasp- -covers fennekin's ears- How could you say that!?
...
Ok I'm a little bias since a fennec fox is my favorite animal. XP


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 10, 2014)

fennekin is ruined by its final evolution, i love foxes too but yknow


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 10, 2014)

I lost my little Chespin to a Wonder Trade. I thought I was trading an Oddish but I accidently traded my beautiful Chespy-Chan. OOOOHhhohohhoh. Anyway, I like Pokemon X, I love Xerneas, but alas... I got Pokemon Y... Shun me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 10, 2014)

Spoiler



A fennec fox that is a wizard?
How could anyone not love 'em? TT^TT
It has a wizard robe on and even pulls out a wand to cast it's spells moves



I put it in a spoiler just in case no one knows ((like really? )) knows what it's final form looks like and doesn't want it spoiled. XP


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2014)

No. The last fennekin evolution just looks like a furry oc.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 10, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No. The last fennekin evolution just looks like a furry oc.



First time i've ever heard that, and I cried and laughed at the same time. I have hiccups now. MY sides. I broke my leg. Ok bye.


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

I got Y first because I prefered Yveltal. I then later got X just to complete my collection.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 11, 2014)

Yveltal has become one of my all time favorite legendaries, so I of course went with Y C:


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Y c:
the one i have ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you are likely to find more people who have X
so its easier to trade for exclusives :3 Than if you had X and needed ones from Y


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 11, 2014)

Save your money for Pokemon Z.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2014)

X. I prefer Xeneas over Yveltel. I think Yveltel is... Ugly. x-x


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 12, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Save your money for Pokemon Z.





Spoiler






> "Pok?mon Z" isn't official; it's speculation and rumour. As of now, Game Freak hasn't announced any plans to extend the story or features of the sixth generation games, and with that being said, it's not guaranteed there will be a Z version.
> 
> There were rumours of Pok?mon Gray, but those were proven false with the release of Black 2 and White 2. So it's hard to say whether Game Freak will extend upon X and Y as they have done in previous generations (such as Yellow, Platinum and Emerald) or opt in favour of a remake to a previous generation.
> 
> ...






Yep, save your money for most likely never. GF never approved it owo
I would keep playing Pokemon X and Y for a while even if it does


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Save your money for Pokemon Z.



Say what now? ._.

Edit: If there was a Z out now then I'd buy it (just because Z for Zoey ~ lame reason... I know) but I think I'll get X in the end<3






What about this then^


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 12, 2014)

that must be fake
there's no way it can be real if gamefreak itself never approved it. it's rumors like this lol

if you get x, i'll happily give you some starter pokemon if you like?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 12, 2014)

It's easy to come up with rumors like this, considering that usually games like this do get a third version. But just like with gray it could easily be proven to be wrong, and instead of pulling a 3rd similar game they could be working on X & Y 2 or maybe even a remake of an old game. Who knows.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 12, 2014)

I just want a Ruby and sapphire remake.. one of the most fundamental parts of my childhood 
Such underrated games too


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

sayoko said:


> if you get x, i'll happily give you some starter pokemon if you like?



Aww I'd like that thank you ^-^


----------



## Byngo (Mar 12, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I just want a Ruby and sapphire remake.. one of the most fundamental parts of my childhood
> Such underrated games too



OMG YES I WANT REMAKES OF GENERATION 3 SOOO BADLY

I want pok?mon contests to make a return for gods sake :c


----------



## Cudon (Mar 13, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> OMG YES I WANT REMAKES OF GENERATION 3 SOOO BADLY
> 
> I want pok?mon contests to make a return for gods sake :c



I really wish they'd make a game with some interesting pokemon contest xD Actually make a fun one.


----------



## locker (Mar 13, 2014)

POKEMON Z


----------



## Javocado (Mar 13, 2014)

I chose X because I just knew it in my gut that Xerneas would be the better legendary and I was right although Yveltal is pretty tough to beat. But yeah the games are pretty much the same aside from a few pokemon encounters, the legendary mascots, and the version exclusive mega stones so base your decisions on that.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

x because sex is really the only reason why i got x


----------



## Byngo (Mar 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I really wish they'd make a game with some interesting pokemon contest xD Actually make a fun one.



Remakes of Ruby and Sapphire would be the perfect games to do that. Just think-the contests could be really cool with the 3D of X/Y!


----------



## meo (Mar 13, 2014)

I picked X and like my choice. Although I'm super happy someone gifted me yveltal because he's my baby. <3


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 13, 2014)

I picked pokemon Y! Just because of the legendary and I haven't played X....hehehe


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's my answer. Mega Charizard kicks Yveltals a**.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought Pokemon X, just because I preferred the legendary.. I also ended up getting Pokemon Y recently due to some promotion.. It just depends on what Pokemon you prefer; check the Pokemon exclusives and the mega evolutions in both of the games. ^_^


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm gonna buy x because the legendaries look way cuter


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

X has better exclusives and a better legendary, in my opinion.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

I chose X because of the legendary and mega charizard X is metal as hell!!


----------

